# Hymer b544



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

ive been looking at buying 2007 model hymer b544 with the 3 litre engine.anybody got one what are they like on fuel , storage living in, are they any good ? your thoughts pls tude


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

You've got a superior vehicle already, why change ??

Loddy


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

loddy said:


> You've got a superior vehicle already, why change ??
> 
> Loddy


Take no notice of Loddy, he's always fancied himself as a bit of a joker :lol: :lol:

You need to check that the fiat bit works as it should firstly.

Only you know if the layout suits you, this depends on many different things.

Don't know about fuel economy though.

Paul.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Fuel economy will be very dependant on how you drive it!!

Driving style (and chosen cruising speed) has a huge impact on MPG

With a larger engine it is actually working less hard than a smaller engine and will often give better MPG !! (but not always), anyway who buys a MH for its fuel consumption?


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

coppo said:


> loddy said:
> 
> 
> > You've got a superior vehicle already, why change ??
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This thread would get more responses in the Hymer forum - not sure why it's in Top Tips??

I'll move it for you.  

Dave


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

tude said:


> ive been looking at buying 2007 model hymer b544 with the 3 litre engine.anybody got one what are they like on fuel , storage living in, are they any good ? your thoughts pls tude


I have a 2007 3 litre B544SL which replaced a B584 with the 2.8 JTD engine. The engine is certainly a lot more powerful than the previous model, on hills in Spain where I had to change down in 5th I now can fly up in 6th.

As far as economy is concerned I used to get 19-21mpg out of the JTD but seem to get a constant 25 - 26.5 out of the 3.0 litre one. Very relaxed driving, excellent characteristics, engine a lot quieter, just worry about the clutch situation but ' touch wood' hasn't failed yet at 18,000 ish miles.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

loddy said:


> You've got a superior vehicle already, why change ??
> 
> Loddy


I have to agree, I would have the Kon Tiki any day


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Like Javea we have a '07 b544sl & the mpg is 26/27 drives great don't have massive reverse judder but have not reversed up steep hill.

As far as layout that is individual choice.

Alex.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Aren't the SL ( Star Line) Mercedes engines so not subject to the Fiat juddergate/watergate issues?

Bob


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*B544SL*

Hi,
We have the 2008 3.0 version - its great to drive.

As previous poster said, its just so different to drive to our 2.8 B614 we had.

Sure you can feel a bit of judder when starting to reverse - but it disappears when clutch fully home.

MPG is around 25-26 - quite happy with that.

Happy Travels.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

CliffyP said:


> loddy said:
> 
> 
> > You've got a superior vehicle already, why change ??
> ...


Come on then Cliffy, gloves off, lets start again :lol: :lol:

Paul.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

Bob45 said:


> Aren't the SL ( Star Line) Mercedes engines so not subject to the Fiat juddergate/watergate issues?
> 
> Bob


hi bob,

i think they make the SL on the slightly inferior chassis as well now :wink: sl used to stand for starline, don't know where the star is on a fiat, stands proudly on the front of the mercedes though 8)

simon


----------

